# Thinking about summer!!!!!



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I look out my window and all I see is snow!!! Turn around and look at my unfinished table and all I see is white plaster cloth!! (SNOW) I've been on a convertible kick lately, and figured what an interesting winter thread!!! I'll get the ball rolling...


















Thought I was buying a red dune buggy... Well what do you know??? It's hot pink!!! I guess I need two windshields and roofs!!! 



















JL firebird that was fresh out of the pinesol bucket. I got a few wierd Jack's 55 chebby kits in, and said "what the hay!!" Another hard color to photograph, the shine puts a major glare on it and it makes it hard to see the ram air decals on the hood scoops. Thanks to win for the decals he sent me, they are on this car!!!



















Dash Galaxie with skinny Vincents. They're a tight fit, and I may clearance the body just a little. Looks good tucked in there though!!










Yes, it's pink!! No Joez, you can't have it!! LOL!!!

That's it for now... I have a couple more in the box to mount on chassis, but I'm holding off as I need chassis for my light up stuff. Let's see what you got guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Very Nice Collection Of Rag Tops!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*too cool*

man nice cars slot thanks for posting pics


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Top Down Weather Coming Soon, We Hope!*

Sltman, Great Rag Tops! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool little Firebird. ...RL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

utherJoe, you better take them silver Mondo Heads off those cars before you are no longer welcome here...........lol. I used a pair of them for the top of a tyco cop car, and they still looked stupid.

I usually come running to Tom Lowes defense in a heartbeat, and TO ME, those heads are the only thing he ever did that i couldn't stomach. Good thing I have plenty of monsters.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaaww, ya don't like my dune buggy bobbleheads???? LOLOLOL!! They are just there temporarily so it don't look like a His and Hers 60's version of Sleepy Hollow on my desk!! When I order the glass and roofs, new heads will be ordered too and these heads will roll!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great Raggies jLED... Top Shelf... hmmm... but none lighted though.  nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sltman is definetly stimulating the economy. I really likes that yeller Firebird!!! Keep up the good work...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great pics!thanks as always for sharing!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Great looking bunch! Good job on the firebird, looks like a total restoration job.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Those are some nice topless cars slotcarman...*

Uther Joe,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nothing like a convertible on a nice summer day. Those pics you posted up are a great collection of Verts man!

How about this Thing? White enough for you...lol

I built this one over a couple of years ago and now thinking it needs a new head and some different shirt detailing. Also have a few other Things for future builds planned.










Now all I need is more convertibles with HTER Chicks in them!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Maw get the chainsaw because, we are chopping the top off yer Grocery Getter now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Great Raggies jLED... Top Shelf... hmmm... but none lighted though.  nd


Give me some time here!! The Galaxie, the...LOL.. Phairlane and the torino are all likely candidates for the "treatment"... The eeerrmmmm... Phalcon is a bit cramped for my liking, but if I had to I think I could... It's a bit tighter than the Nova, but I have smaller LEDs to play with now.. Only time will tell!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Blowed my wig off!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone remember the movie, "The Seven Ups" with Roy Scheider? I'm thinkin of a gold convertable Pontiac Ventura.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a few drop-tops waiting for a nice summer day.....

First one is a MM 67 Chevelle with the roof chopped off and used to fill in the interior compartment.

The 2nd is a MM 55 with a weird Jack's convertible conversion, MM green anodized aluminum wheels, and thewhitewalls I can't remember where I got them

Third is a MM Willys also with a weird Jack's convertible conversion.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice lookers all around. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The glass is half full*



win43 said:


> Here's a few drop-tops waiting for a nice summer day.....
> 
> First one is a MM 67 Chevelle with the roof chopped off and used to fill in the interior compartment.
> 
> ...


Great cars Win!...so you really think we're gonna have a summer out here?

Optimist!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Great cars Win!...so you really think we're gonna have a summer out here?
> 
> Optimist!


 
Hopefully ours will start as soon as this foot of snow melts. Last Friday, 60 degrees plus. Sunday, the frozen Tundra and snowing out the wahzoo. Doesn't look like global warming here? 

rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

RR, Win and I got yer global warming right here!

NOT!

More cold weather and accumulated snow in one winter than we have had for decades.

We need the "manbearpig" hunter out here stat to tell us how to cope!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice ones win!!! Those annodized greenies look great on that 55!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

